# Dresses in Driving Classes



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Also by the way,this is the dress I have JCPenney : My Michelle® Embellished Silky Cascade Front Gown
is it suitable for driving to begin with? Lol.


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

From first glance at that picture, I said 'no way'. It's a very nice dress but far too good to be hanging around horses in. Judging from the photo, it looks to be made of that soft material that horse hair just *STICKS* to. You'd turn out the be a walking fur ball by the end of the day.

With horses, you do a lot of walking around (particularly at shows). That dress doesn't look to be the sort of dress that you can walk easily and comfortably with.

In regards to driving competition rules, I'm not really in on the driving aspect of equestrianism so it's not my place to comment.

Nice dress but save it for special occasions where horses aren't involved.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

dance21 said:


> From first glance at that picture, I said 'no way'. It's a very nice dress but far too good to be hanging around horses in. Judging from the photo, it looks to be made of that soft material that horse hair just *STICKS* to. You'd turn out the be a walking fur ball by the end of the day.
> 
> With horses, you do a lot of walking around (particularly at shows). That dress doesn't look to be the sort of dress that you can walk easily and comfortably with.
> 
> ...


This is kinda funny. You put it on right before the class and you take it off right after so it does not get hairy and you do not walk around in it all day.
I personally think it is a bit bright, low cut and a bit tio much like a party and think something more conservative would be more appropriate


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I would rather see a dress in more this style but I think a jacket to cover bare shoulders and a hat are expected.

JCPenney : Morgan & Co® Glitter Print Pickup Ballgown w/Sash


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hair is not a problem as I body clip him before every show . And like churumbeque said, I would only be wearing it right before the class and would immediatly take it off as I do all my show clothes since I hate wearing them, lol  Personally, I don't think this dress is too revealing, myself after looking up pictures on google. Here are some pictures I just pulled off to show what some people use. I just dont know yet if they are allowed in the divison I want to show in lol! It's a new divison and I am still unclear on the rules 

http://www.minidistractions.com/Loren%20driving%20Sir%2011-08.jpg

http://www.hydeawayranch.com/Ancestry Pages/S - Z/Silver Meadows Phantom Storm - Driving Small.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...2433601882_125179066882_6029295_1063020_n.jpg

http://pm.b5z.net/i/u/6116892/i/tulsa_0485_ezr.jpg


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

From the pics of the competition your dress looks suitable


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

Wear good foundation garments, you don't want to have an embarassing moment if there is a rough spot to drive over! Have known that to happen at some venues! She didn't even slow down as she tucked herself back in and entered the ring. Have to presume that was not the FIRST time it happened!!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, haha...that would be a pretty embrassing...ha.


----------

